# How does Loadbalancer knows that application is down in one server?



## srini5884 (Aug 25, 2009)

ray:Hi All,

We have load balancer which distributes traffic equally among all the servers in an environment. My loadbalancer works intelligently to detect if any of the server is down. I would like to knwo is there any other way that load balancer know that application is down in one of the server.Please help me in this.

Thanks,
Sriniray:


----------



## srini5884 (Aug 25, 2009)

As per my knowledge locad balancr initially uses TCP/IP to esatablish connection and later session has been created for that connection.My doubt here is once session has been created between load balancer and the servers, it starts acknowledgement to the outsource. Load balancer also reports if there is any failure in TCp/IP connection, but I dont know how does it detects error if application is having issues. Though application is having issues connections says established and session will also be created.

Here,load balancer knows how to detects errors up to Transport layer. IF I want to make loadbalancer to detect errors beyond Transport layer, what do i need to use?can any please help me this?

Thanks for your patience in reading my information.


----------

